# Robert Green Condoms Now On Sale



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Robert Green condoms are now on sale at all good chemists.

They are extra slippery and guarenteed not to catch anything!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

poor man .
He was at work and made a mistake. :lol: 

We all do that don`t we.

He was under pressure Cappi had only informed him two hours earlier that he was going to have to work. :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh the poor thing I hadn't realised and he gets paid so little :lol:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

OK, so I know that this one & others doing the rounds ARE only jokes, but why just at Green's expense? Why not at Heskey who had the classic one-on-one with the American keeper & yet managed to fluff his lines big time? Incidentally, did anybody on here who follows football closely actually expect Heskey to score in that situation?


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

nope , jimmydog , read an article and there is 2 goalies , think the columbian and another who have scored more goals than heskey!


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

jimmyd0g - No one did expect Heskey to score and I do not see why he was in the squad - Bent is far better.

Remember the song "If Heskey plays for England than so can I *****(Unprintable)"

Mind you I never was a fan of Greens either.....


----------

